# Turbo Timer help



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey everyone been awhile since ive posted.. my turbo set up has been running nicely for about 2 months now.. except for a little bit of richness.. which will be finally fixed after the installation of FPR from nismo. 
i just picked up and apexi turbo timer. my question is has anyone installed one yet in their GA. im assuming they do not make a vehicle spicific harness for our cars. would that mean id have to cut the 3 prong adapter i have for power, and 2 ignitions wires and run them directly?.
id like to get a game plan goin before i tackle this... im also gonna relocate my bat to the trunk and rerun the filter and intake piping on the compressor side more to the fender and away from the motor.. hopefully my old intake can help me in this process. i'll have some photos finally put up once its all cleaned up.. as well as some dyno numbers after i take a trip to get my car tuned and checked out.
but for all those thinking about turbo.....take it from me. its amazing.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/turbo/timer.html


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> Hey everyone been awhile since ive posted.. my turbo set up has been running nicely for about 2 months now.. except for a little bit of richness.. which will be finally fixed after the installation of FPR from nismo.
> i just picked up and apexi turbo timer. my question is has anyone installed one yet in their GA. im assuming they do not make a vehicle spicific harness for our cars. would that mean id have to cut the 3 prong adapter i have for power, and 2 ignitions wires and run them directly?.
> id like to get a game plan goin before i tackle this... im also gonna relocate my bat to the trunk and rerun the filter and intake piping on the compressor side more to the fender and away from the motor.. hopefully my old intake can help me in this process. i'll have some photos finally put up once its all cleaned up.. as well as some dyno numbers after i take a trip to get my car tuned and checked out.
> but for all those thinking about turbo.....take it from me. its amazing.



I don't have any advice on the turbo timer, but I noticed you're planning on relocating the battery and running the intake pipe in that area. I'm also doing that soon. If you're thinking of upgrading to the cobra MAF in the future, you might think of runnig a 3" pipe from the MAF to the compressor, then use a reducer coupler from the pipe to the MAF. Just a thought, then you wouldn't have to repeat the effort later.

Looking forward to seeing some pics and a dyno!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you also need to put it infront of any alarm wiring


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Joel said:


> you also need to put it infront of any alarm wiring



how do i do that


----------

